# Something I didn't see here



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

Any of you ever used a wood/coal gas generator to operate an IC engine?

Sam


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I haven't. Seen one in person before?


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

I have.
Pretty interesting gadgets. Throttle response is poor but livable.
For stationary engines they are great.

A design paid for by our tax dollars: 
The Gengas Page

Pretty popular in Europe during WWII also in the Pacific Island areas with minimal fuel supplies

Sam


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep,
pretty handy way to run an IC engine on wood, sawdust, sheep manure, coconut husks and shells.

Lousy throttle response but in a stationary engine they really shine

Here is a model designed with our tax dollars
The Gengas Page

Sam


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

Not following what you mean... Do you mean like a steam engine or something? That would be an EC engine (External Combustion) ...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/allies-bomb-northern-nazi-germany-51.jpg

During world war two when there was NO gasoline at all people in South America did coal conversions to their cars. It worked... Not well... But the cars did go. They got horrible fuel economy. Of course they had no choice because it was all they had.

Even if all the gas ran out I'd have an even harder time finding charcoal in a great enough quantity to run a car on it. If you lived next to a coal mine maybe. Then again I'd just use the coal to run a steam generator and charge up an electric car instead, Much easier and you'd get power from the generator for other things as well.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Even if all the gas ran out I'd have an even harder time finding charcoal in a great enough quantity to run a car on it. If you lived next to a coal mine maybe.


I agree with you on using the coal to run a steam turbine/genny Canadian... but isn't *charcoal* made from wood?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I say charcoal because in my city you can't get any real coal at all. No coal mines around here. And no use for coal. People do use charcoal for their BBQ so that's all there is around here.


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

You do not need coal/charcoal.
Sheep crap, wood, coconut shell, it's all good.

Sam


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I say charcoal because in my city you can't get any real coal at all. No coal mines around here. And no use for coal. People do use charcoal for their BBQ so that's all there is around here.


Look, and ye shall find...

Thak Ironworks | Blacksmithing Coal

_Blacksmithing Coal

I am one of the few suppliers of smithing coal in Canada. This coal comes from Virginia and is in my experience the best forging coal in North America. It is sold in 70 lb bags and is available through us direct or from your local Home Hardware store.

Ordering through Home Hardware
Attention Canadian Customers:
Our coal is available through any Home Hardware in Canada. Having said that it is the discretion of each individual store as to whether or not it is a worthwhile service to offer. Most stores are eager to provide their customers with this unique if somewhat obscure product. In fact most store owners find the concept very quaint. Prices across Canada depend on the location and how far off the beaten track your local store is.

If you want to order smithing coal through your local Home Hardware, then please follow this procedure exactly:
Go to your local Home Hardware and ask for the person in charge of purchasing.
Ask them to contact Todd Cressman's Agricultural Dept. at head office in St. Jacobs, ON (519)664-2252.
They will be able to advise about price and timing.

Home Hardware is a massive operation and smithing coal is a very obscure and minuscule portion of their business. Save yourself wasted time by having your Home Hardware rep call Todd's Dept. Directly.

Ordering from Thak Ironworks
If you are looking for larger quantities of coal, it is probably better to buy through us directly. Usually for 15 bags or more, it is more economical direct from Thak. My shipping company is fairly reasonable but will charge a service fee of $37.00 to deliver to a residence as opposed to a business. It will also charge a $70.00 fee if you need tailgate delivery. That means having the skid of coal lowered to the ground via the trucks tailgate.

If your coal can be delivered to a "real" business with a sign, the residential fee does not apply. If your coal can be removed from the truck with a forklift, loading dock, or "hand bombed" by you and not the driver then the tailgate fee does not apply. Shipping quotes are available for any place in Canada, however if you are off main shipping lines, expect extra shipping charges. E-mail shipping address and coal quantity to receive your quote.
Thanks,
Thak

Note, this coal is bituminous not anthracite. Types of anthracite are sometimes called stove or furnace coal and as the name implies suitable for home heating. Blacksmithing coal is much different in structure and not suitable in a wood stove._


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I think what you mean is building something like a Gasifier. This is basically a device which converts the byproducts of burning coal, wood, or whatever, into Co2 and Hydrogen as a useable form of Syngas, capable of operating an internal combustion engine.

Here are some links for more info:

Coal gasification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wood gas generator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gasification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

Plans provided at the posted link on page 1. designed specifically to be home built with minimal tools and supplies.
All bought and paid for with your tax dollars.

Sam


----------

